# stop with the diamond and topaz butterflies!!!!



## Gruntilda (Jan 18, 2018)

A HUUUUGE pet peeve right now, is well meaning (at least I assume so) friends who visit and fill up my white dahlia garden with the first stage diamond and topaz butterflies. It is hard enough to try and catch as many of the winter and gold butterflies as I can before the event ends.  I am assuming this ruins the chance of the 2nd phase butterflies spawning on the new white dahlias.  Why are people doing this???  I really don't want to unfriend players but it is getting rediculous!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 18, 2018)

They might not be done with the first half honestly


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 18, 2018)

That is true... but when you visit a garden and see nothing but white dahlias shouldn't that clue you in that this person doesn't want those in their garden?


----------



## Bucky42 (Jan 18, 2018)

Could be that they didn't realize that you didn't need or want butterflies from the first round. It would be nice if there was a way in game to let others know you don't want or need the first round butterflies. I try and look at the color flowers people have but that is not a perfect system either. 

I think people were just trying to be nice. I just go and catch butterflies as soon as I see someone left them for me and it makes me  happy that people are sharing.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the comments.  I will try and simmer down.  I guess if this continues and I can't seem to get any of the second phase butterflies I will just delete some frineds until the event is over.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 18, 2018)

I could be wrong, but I don't think it keeps them from spawning. That happens as soon as the flowers bloom, and doesn't happen for every flower. It does, however, take up space for those who might share the new butterflies with you, so I do understand that frustration.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 18, 2018)

I hope you are right Imaginetheday!  But I came on here with my rant after I finally got a big crop of white dahlias to bloom and DANG!!... they were all covered with the early butterflies.  After I caught the butterflies I didn't see any new ones spawn so I pulled them up and planted again.  I left a few for visitors and now the long wait for blooms again.  Although I might be tempted to use some fertilizer so I can get the new butterflies immediately.  The fertilizer doesn't seem to make nearly the dent in my leaf tickets that getting Lloid to catch does.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 18, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think it keeps them from spawning. That happens as soon as the flowers bloom, and doesn't happen for every flower. It does, however, take up space for those who might share the new butterflies with you, so I do understand that frustration.



Yes, this is correct. Butterflies will only spawn on fresh blossoms, so if you don't see any after they first bloom, you won't see one appear unless a friend drops one off. As for people sharing red and topaz, they may be sending them to you so you will send them back and help them finish up round one. I don't know for sure, but I imagine my friends who are still sharing red and topaz are still in need of them, so I try to send them back asap so they can move onto round two. Sorry you're feeling frustrated though.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 18, 2018)

It won't affect the spawn rates at all. Butterflies only spawn once right after they bloom.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 18, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> Thanks for the comments.  I will try and simmer down.  I guess if this continues and I can't seem to get any of the second phase butterflies I will just delete some frineds until the event is over.



I feel you lol but really it's probably just because they don't know. I wouldn't delete your friends though, with the low chances of getting winter butterflies that's why you're not seeing anyone give them because they pretty much have none to give lolol Just gotta keep clearing them. I agree with whoever said it above, i wish you could put up a sign xD But then they wouldn't get seeds back for giving your butterflies which is what they need too. Delicate situation lolol


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 18, 2018)

I appreciate all your wise words and want you to know I do feel a bit embarrassed about my rant.  Thanks for making me feel better.  I am going to put the game down and go outside and do something nice for someone!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 18, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> I appreciate all your wise words and want you to know I do feel a bit embarrassed about my rant.  Thanks for making me feel better.  I am going to put the game down and go outside and do something nice for someone!



If you put it down, you won't get those butterflies amirite LOL jk jk, you didn't seem like you were that ott to me


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah, some people might not be done with the first round and are just trying to help. I still haven't caught all of the topaz butterflies myself, so whenever I do catch them I like to share with my friends because for all I know, they might still be looking for them as well. I would share more of the second round butterflies, if they weren't so hard to catch. I have not caught many of them at all, and other players are having the exact same troubles.


----------

